# Question about Nationality by birth vs Naturalization



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Ok so I know that Naturalized Mexican citizens can't hold jobs like 

-The Mexican military during peacetime
-Policeman
-Captain, pilot, or crew member on any Mexican-flagged vessel or aircraft
-President of Mexico
-Member of the Congress of Mexico
-Member of the Supreme Court of Mexico
-Governor of a Mexican state
-Mayor or member of the legislature of Mexico City

But what about Mexicans born abroad? I was born abroad and under Mexican law I fall under the "Nationality by birth" category, which is different then Naturalization, so can I hold any of the positions above?


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

dcasarrubias said:


> Ok so I know that Naturalized Mexican citizens can't hold jobs like
> 
> -The Mexican military during peacetime
> -Policeman
> ...



Anyone have any idea?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dcasarrubias said:


> Anyone have any idea?


My guess is that you would be treated exactly like any other Mexican born in Mexico. But I am not an expert on Mexican citizenship status.


----------

